# Thai moss???



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

I picked up some moss today. At first I was told it was java moss, and then the women told me it was "Thai moss"... at $3 for a big handful I didn't really care what she called it.

So after I got it in my tank, I took a close look at it and compared it to some pictures of java moss. To me it looks a little different then java moss. It seems to have more branches then java moss, but not as many as christmas moss.

I tried to google it but didn't really find much.

Can anyone id this moss? is it Thai moss? or another name?


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Pretty sure it is Christmas moss


----------

